# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى التعليمي العام >  اليكم عشرة حقائق مذهلة عن الدماغ والجسم البشري

## هدوء عاصف

*اليكم عشرة حقائق مذهلة عن الدماغ والجسم البشري


معروف  أن جسم الانسان هو تركيبة معقدة، واستغرق الكثير من السنوات حتى تم  اكتشافه بالكامل ومعرفة كل جزء فيه. وفهو يحتوي على أجهزة وأعضاء في غاية  الدقة والتعقيد والتنظيم ويمكن مقارنته بالآلة من عدة أوجه، فالجسم مثل  الآلة مكون من أجزاء كثيرة، وكل جزء في الجسم يقوم بوظائف خاصة، مثله في ذلك مثل كل جزء في الآلة. 
*




*اليكم عشر حقائق عن الدماغ البشري وأعضاء أخرى في جسم الإنسان:

- الدماغ البشري عضلة معقدة التركيب، ويستغرق عشرين عاما ليكتمل نموه.

- دماغ الجنين وهو في رحم أمه ينتج 8000 خلية دماغية كل ثانية.

- يولد الجنين ودماغه بكامل عدد الخلايا الدماغية التي يحتاجها طوال حياته.

- الدماغ البشري هو الأكثر تعقيدا وتطورا من بين ما عرفه الإنسان على الإطلاق.

- المواليد الجدد يتعرفون على وجوه أمهاتهم بعد ساعات فقط من ولادتهم.

-  الجنين في بطن أمه لا يرى الألوان، ويقتصر بصره على رؤية اللونين الأبيض  والأسود، إلا أن عيون الجنين تتمتع بحساسية عالية، بحيث يمكن أن تميز الضوء  الخافت الذي قد يخترق بطن أمه.

- كل إنسان يرتد إليه طرفه 20 مرة  كل دقيقة بمعدل نصف ثانية في كل مرة، وإذا حسبنا ذلك على مدى اليوم فسوف  نجد أن كل إنسان يعيش في الظلام الدامس ما معدله ساعة كل يوم.

- كل خلية دماغية تقوم بمعدل 10 آلاف اتصال بالخلايا الدماغية الأخرى.

-  إن جزء الدماغ الذي يساعدنا على التوازن وتنسيق أعمال أعضائنا يحتوي على  عدد من الخلايا الدماغية يساوي عدد الخلايا الدماغية في باقي الدماغ كاملا.

- الغواصون التايلنديون عودوا عيونهم على تقلص القزحية بدل توسعها تحت الماء، مما يساعدهم على تركيز بصرهم في الماء.*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

تبارك الله احسن الخالقين

والله المعلومات رهيبة .. هـ الدماغ قصته قصة
بس بتعرف هدوء عاصف ، لفت انتباهي المعلومة الاولى ..
أدركت ليش بحكوا للشخص اللي تجاوز العشرين عاقل..ربما لأكتمال نمو دماغه :Icon9: 

يسلموو ووووووووووو

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

كتير معلومات قيمة هدوء يسلموا عليهن

----------


## طوق الياسمين

> الدماغ البشري هو الأكثر تعقيدا وتطورا من بين ما عرفه الإنسان على الإطلاق.


فعلا معقد وجد انا رح طبق 20 رح صير عاقلة  :SnipeR (29):

----------


## عاشقة الربيع

*سبحان الله ...

خلق الانسان واحسن خلقه ...

معلومات قيمة 

مشكور على الطرح المفيد*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
حقائق رائعة لامكن انكارها 
سبحان الله 

مشكور هدوء 

*

----------

